# Anyone with reving engines while driving?



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

Well, my 04 has done this a couple of times now...starts to idle high when driving slow or slowing down, revs up to about 3k rpms. Before I put on my cold air intake it did it twice and now with it on it has done it twice this month alone. A relative mentioned the 02 sensor my be bad? But, I went to the National Highway and Transportation website and put in 04 Maxima and found that I am not the only one this has happened to? Anyone else? And what did you do to remedy this? Now that I have the cold air intake on it I know Nissan is going to blame it!


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

do you have a manual transmission or is it automatic. im sure there is a mass air flow meter so you also want to make sure that it is sealed properly. have you checked for pending codes? i do know the maximas have had problems with the mass air flow meter with no trouble codes.....


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

bigern45 said:


> do you have a manual transmission or is it automatic. im sure there is a mass air flow meter so you also want to make sure that it is sealed properly. have you checked for pending codes? i do know the maximas have had problems with the mass air flow meter with no trouble codes.....


I have a automatic. I test drived the manual when they first came out and hated it. I hated the way the clutch felt. To whimpy...too used to my 87 Mustang GT clutch. No, we have not checked into that. If it keeps it up we will. It only revs up once in a blue moon? But, now that I know about that we will check into it. Thanks!


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

Ah yes, my Sentra clutch feels incredibly wimpy. Almost like I have the torque converter of an automatic under control of my right foot. Many Subaru's I have driven are this way too. What a shame, clutches these days are designed so a 14 year old complete newbie to driving could get in and get a fast smooth start on the first try. Then again, this is also the day and age where some cars come with stability control that can't be defeated.

BTW, as for your problem, it could be the mass airflow meter. There was actually a letter about something sortof similar about a Maxima in the Technical Correspondance section of Road and Track. Basically the problem was the K&N filter. You have to oil the filter VERY lightly otherwise it does become a problem. Have you by any chance serviced the filter lately?

Also, a check engine light would probably come on if there was such a problem? I'm not sure, my car only has turn signals, a high beam light, and a no battery charge light. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

modenaf1 said:


> Ah yes, my Sentra clutch feels incredibly wimpy. Almost like I have the torque converter of an automatic under control of my right foot. Many Subaru's I have driven are this way too. What a shame, clutches these days are designed so a 14 year old complete newbie to driving could get in and get a fast smooth start on the first try. Then again, this is also the day and age where some cars come with stability control that can't be defeated.
> 
> BTW, as for your problem, it could be the mass airflow meter. There was actually a letter about something sortof similar about a Maxima in the Technical Correspondance section of Road and Track. Basically the problem was the K&N filter. You have to oil the filter VERY lightly otherwise it does become a problem. Have you by any chance serviced the filter lately?
> 
> Also, a check engine light would probably come on if there was such a problem? I'm not sure, my car only has turn signals, a high beam light, and a no battery charge light. :thumbdwn:


My Maxima reved up a couple of times with the stock air filter on it. And it has done it twice with the INJEN Cold Air Intake on it also. If it keeps it up since it is still under warranty I will get the Nissan service area to check it out before the warranty is up.


----------



## modenaf1 (Nov 12, 2005)

If it did this before the filter than it definitely isn't a problem with the filter. I suggest taking the Injen intake off and throwing the stock air box back on then take it in under warranty.

Just out of curiosity, what is that like in an automatic at a stop or slow speeds revving to 3000 RPM? The only automatic I have really driven is a 200hp Taurus and a full throttle brake torque at a standstill only gets it up to about 2400 RPM which usually results in some major wheelspin off the line.


Does this revving up have a large affect on drivability? Like having to really stand on the brakes to not hit the car in front of you?


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

modenaf1 said:


> If it did this before the filter than it definitely isn't a problem with the filter. I suggest taking the Injen intake off and throwing the stock air box back on then take it in under warranty.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what is that like in an automatic at a stop or slow speeds revving to 3000 RPM? The only automatic I have really driven is a 200hp Taurus and a full throttle brake torque at a standstill only gets it up to about 2400 RPM which usually results in some major wheelspin off the line.
> 
> ...


No it is weird. It revs when I am slowly braking already. The last time it did this is when I was in traffic and I had to keep speeding up and slowing down. Then all of a sudden it will revs up. I slowly braked and threw it into neutral  when it was doing it and I gave it some gas and it stopped. A while back I made a copy off of the national highway and transpiration website of other Maxima's doing the same thing..... just in case I need it to show Nissan..... but, a lot worse! Like I said it may have done it three or four times in the nearly three years I have owned it? I am wondering it if has to to with the transmission when it is changing gears and the computer....the tranny and the computer is not getting the signals straight to each other? I miss the old carburetor cars. I can work on them.


----------



## Houston_Red (May 24, 2006)

Luvmy04Maxie said:


> Well, my 04 has done this a couple of times now...starts to idle high when driving slow or slowing down, revs up to about 3k rpms. Before I put on my cold air intake it did it twice and now with it on it has done it twice this month alone. A relative mentioned the 02 sensor my be bad? But, I went to the National Highway and Transportation website and put in 04 Maxima and found that I am not the only one this has happened to? Anyone else? And what did you do to remedy this? Now that I have the cold air intake on it I know Nissan is going to blame it!



You should have your dealer re-teach the idle program for your car. I unfortunately purchased an 05 max SE and found that the previous owner had incorrectly reinstalled the air intake assembly to a tight seal after removing their cold air intake. The fix is to have the have the dealer reteach the electronic idle system ($69) after they prove a correctly installed intake assembly.


----------



## Luvmy04Maxie (Oct 21, 2005)

Since I wrote this a while back it has not done it anymore. But, I will remember what you said! Thanks.


----------

